# Jet Skis and TV's in Phils



## plannermann (Mar 10, 2014)

I have 2 jet skis here in usa and want to know if anyone has ever shipped them to phils? maybe cheaper to get them there, but i am guessing my maintenance program for them is better than most places in phils.

Is it better to buy a flat screen there or ship from USA?

I will be moving to Surigao area

thanks


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

plannermann said:


> I have 2 jet skis here in usa and want to know if anyone has ever shipped them to phils? maybe cheaper to get them there, but i am guessing my maintenance program for them is better than most places in phils.
> 
> Is it better to buy a flat screen there or ship from USA?
> 
> ...


plannerman, on the flat screens? Phils runs on 220v so I'd buy them here. Not sure how you would ship the flatscreens, but with the chances of loss or damage, plus possible import duties, just safer to pick from the models and prices available locally. They won't be as cheap as you can get in the US and the brand selection is limited but they will work fine on 220v without buzzing or interference (wavy lines on the screen) like you'd get trying to stepdown the voltage to 110v.

On the JetSkis, good question. Are you shipping household goods or something else in a container? If you could blend it in with furniture or other stuff. yes, I'd definitely include it. If the container is just for the JetSkis? High priced toy category with few in phils might cost you to import, but u know they are fun and worth the effort to bring it in. Don't think there is much market here, possibly in the beach resort areas, but most of the provinces and metro manila don't have much in the way of watersport toys at all.

Which model(s) do you have? I still have fiberglass in my shins from jumping up and off the face of an incoming 10' Haleiwa wave at full throttle. The hang time was fairly spectacular, but my feet crashed thru the deck on landing <g> and cut me up pretty bad. I had charged the incoming swell, but instead of a round wave shape that would make a long distance jump, this wave jacked vertical and the lip was coming over before i drove up the face. Got the launch OK, but it was pretty near sraight up. That was the fun part. Bad part was a 50' drop and since i had stalled it in air (no forward speed), I fell 50' straight down. Sure paid the price when i landed it, destroyed the deck and opened both shins to the bone when my feet pushed through the deck.

I know that surf break, don't know why on this wave the lip jacked just as I was launching and I barely kept it from backflipping. Felt really good about the launch, felt good that I was able to muscle the nose back down to the horizon, and remember having enough time up there to look from Waimea to Kaena point, nice view. I hindsight I should have porpised the landing, nose down to re-enter the water. Now the JetSki tricksters know that.

To land *flat* from that height with zero forward speed was the worst possible way to land, but it was the only way I knew, all the other times I was moving forward and flat landings worked fine. Oh well, bring the JetSkis, you'll love 'em and most of the coast will work fine for launching and riding. Hope they don't ban them or outlaw them from swimming areas like they have in lots of the US beaches.

pac


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There's plenty of jet ski's in the Philippines. Import duty for a used jet ski is about 42%. If that is anything like motor vehicles that's 42% of their price new.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Import Fees*



Gary D said:


> There's plenty of jet ski's in the Philippines. Import duty for a used jet ski is about 42%. If that is anything like motor vehicles that's 42% of their price new.


On import fees for motor vehicles it can be up to 100% of value as what it costs new.
Even if it is used, they could charge new vehicle price.


----------

